# DPF Delete Update



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I did the DPF/EGR delete and OZ 30HP tune, and leaving the DEF tank should a need to go back to DPF for some reason.

Just wanted to pass along a quick update. I added some helpful info to the thread. With that being said this is the wifes Daily driver 100 round trip miles to work mostly highway. With that being said we finished our first week with the tune. Her best ever in the last 115K miles of round trip commutes for 5 day period has been 44.1 MPG. This week post tune she posted a 49.4 mpg hand calculated at the pump. The little 25 50 500 meters all set new records by 4-8 MPG. this week too.

So far she is very very happy with the car. If we had not had the 105k miles of GMCare we would have done this a long time ago. The car is like driving a new car, It feels like you added a second turbo or something. It is night and day different from Pre Delete and tune to post. If you like to drive your car hard then this is what you need to do. If you just want some power merging on the interstate then do it.

The install was super easy if your mechanically inclined, if not its still fairly easy you just need to figure out how to fit ratchets and tools in certain places and how things come apart. 

With that being said. 2 negatives 1. Mash the gas a puff of black smoke, 2 when you start in the garage it smells like a diesel. I'm far from a Tree Hugger but I like to do my part so I'll plant some trees in the woods to offset. 

It should only take me 450 Gallons of diesel to recoup my investment.....LOL Well that is not why I did the tune. The drive-ability is awesome and I'm going to really see how many MPG"s I can get out of it now.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

rescueswimmer said:


> I'm far from a Tree Hugger but I like to do my part so I'll plant some trees in the woods to offset.


It's not just about the air pollutants with unfiltered diesel engines, it's the particulates that fall to the ground and get in the water supply.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> It should only take me 450 Gallons of diesel to recoup my investment.....LOL Well that is not why I did the tune. The drive-ability is awesome and I'm going to really see how many MPG"s I can get out of it now.


If you would run into a NOX or Particulate Matter sensor failure out of warranty, and you avoid that by having the delete, calculating the recovery of your investment happens a whole lot faster at $250 per sensor DIY ($360 + labor at dealer).

I go out of warranty at the end of the month, and I'm planning to throw enough of my tax refund in the spring into the savings account so that I can delete at the first out of warranty repair that can be avoided by doing the delete instead.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

The black smoke only happens once or twice, my guess is it’s just stuff in the pipe that gets pushed through with the new plumbing. After a year and a few months I have not been able to make it smoke again no mater how hard I try.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree with you guys. I had 3 DEF tank heater failures in that 100K miles all covered under warranty. I just wanted to use a number that I know to be factual, vs. a hypothetical issue. Even though I"m sure it would have happened.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

I can't wait for my 5 year 100,000 mile power train warranty to run out. I'm not gonna touch anything until that expires, but the first mile it does, I will be putting the order in. 30,000 miles to go and counting. ?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> If you would run into a NOX or Particulate Matter sensor failure out of warranty, and you avoid that by having the delete, calculating the recovery of your investment happens a whole lot faster at $250 per sensor DIY ($360 + labor at dealer).
> 
> I go out of warranty at the end of the month, and I'm planning to throw enough of my tax refund in the spring into the savings account so that I can delete at the first out of warranty repair that can be avoided by doing the delete instead.


Getting within a couple thousand miles of 100K...If I were to encounter a NOX or Particulate Matter sensor failure would that require a visit to a dealership to reset the DIC before I could move to a “race tune”?

I have a ScanGauge II that I believe has the ability to reset DIC warnings...wondering if the emissions type warnings require a dealership reset??


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Getting within a couple thousand miles of 100K...If I were to encounter a NOX or Particulate Matter sensor failure would that require a visit to a dealership to reset the DIC before I could move to a “race tune”?
> 
> I have a ScanGauge II that I believe has the ability to reset DIC warnings...wondering if the emissions type warnings require a dealership reset??


your sg2 wont reset emissions countdown.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

boraz said:


> your sg2 wont reset emissions countdown.


Interesting...another possibility to consider......


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> revjpeterson said:
> 
> 
> > If you would run into a NOX or Particulate Matter sensor failure out of warranty, and you avoid that by having the delete, calculating the recovery of your investment happens a whole lot faster at $250 per sensor DIY ($360 + labor at dealer).
> ...


The sg2 could reset CELs, but not the countdown. However, the tune would just disable the programming in the ECM responsible for the countdown, so mission accomplished.


----------



## kdsmalljr (Jul 12, 2016)

Did you buy the restrictor plate and bypass tube, as well? Does the new tune leave the computer alone except for the pollution controls? If a mechanic reads the computer through the OBD connection, will they be able to identify any problems other than the pollution controls? Has anyone done it before the 100,000 warranty runs out?

My plan is to do it, but, I think the company thought I was a FED and stopped answering my questions. For $1,300 for the tune, EGR block, and bypass pipe, it would seen they could do a little better job of customer services. 

Thanks


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

kdsmalljr said:


> Did you buy the restrictor plate and bypass tube, as well? Does the new tune leave the computer alone except for the pollution controls? If a mechanic reads the computer through the OBD connection, will they be able to identify any problems other than the pollution controls? Has anyone done it before the 100,000 warranty runs out?
> 
> My plan is to do it, but, I think the company thought I was a FED and stopped answering my questions. For $1,300 for the tune, EGR block, and bypass pipe, it would seen they could do a little better job of customer services.
> 
> Thanks


I did not install the plate to block the EGR as it shuts itself and is unnecessary by all accounts. By bypass tube are you talking about the down pipe? Yes I bought that. Drops right in. I don't know what a mechanic sees if they plug in and frankly I don't care. I put mine on my car about 18 months ago. My powertrain ran out last month. I only have 54,000 miles now. 

When you're the only person offering a product or service, customer service isn't a necessity. Take it or leave it.


----------



## dclonch1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Forgive my ignorance - or if this is against the rules. I am interested in doing the delete on my 2014 Cruze with ~60k miles. I can't seem to find a link to the Fleece delete (or any delete) kit. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

dclonch1 said:


> Forgive my ignorance - or if this is against the rules. I am interested in doing the delete on my 2014 Cruze with ~60k miles. I can't seem to find a link to the Fleece delete (or any delete) kit. Can someone point me in the right direction?


The stuff for the Cruze can be found here: https://www.oztuner.com/chevy-cruze-diesel.html


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

KpaxFAQ said:


> When you're the only person offering a product or service, customer service isn't a necessity. Take it or leave it.


That is the most absurd post I've seen here recently. How did you arrive at that misconception?


----------



## dclonch1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks so much!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

karmatourer said:


> KpaxFAQ said:
> 
> 
> > When you're the only person offering a product or service, customer service isn't a necessity. Take it or leave it.
> ...


Because it's true. If you have something no one else offers that people want they will buy it regardless of how friendly you are to their questions. Kind of like other illegal things....

Either you want to illegally delete your car or you don't. Not much to sell....theres a bunch of user based experiences on how well it works here along with just about every question answered.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Because it's true. If you have something no one else offers that people want they will buy it regardless of how friendly you are to their questions. Kind of like other illegal things....
> 
> Either you want to illegally delete your car or you don't. Not much to sell....theres a bunch of user based experiences on how well it works here along with just about every question answered.


I don't understand why the only guy selling anything has to be a dcik about answering questions-that's the point I was tying to make.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

karmatourer said:


> I don't understand why the only guy selling anything has to be a dcik about answering questions-that's the point I was tying to make.


Is he really a jerk if he thought you were a federal agent questioning him about the potentially highly illegal parts he's selling if used on road?


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Is he really a jerk if he thought you were a federal agent questioning him about the potentially highly illegal parts he's selling if used on road?


No he's not. If he thinks answering questions about his product to others though,he is a jerk.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

OBD system works as it always has. I’ve had one code which was caused by my son. He tried to back past my trailer and took the front bumper / plastic off the car. We removed the plug for the grill shutters and drove it to the body shop. The car was un happy when it can back because it couldn’t see the shutters. 

Plugged in my scanner, got the code, checked the wiring and reset the code and everything was fine.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

I see that many are waiting till their warranties run out before deleting. By that time the evil EGR has deposited enough soot into your intake to fill a swimming pool. The best warranty you can buy is deleting that EGR as soon as possible. We bought a CPO CTD with 11k miles. Deleted that sucker immediately and never looked back. We now have about 50k trouble free miles on the Cruze. We plan to drive this thing till the wheels fall off. Hopefully that will be over 300k.

As far as customer service goes, OzTuner was very helpful when I encountered installation problems with the tuner that they sent. He spent over an hour on the phone and linked to my computer getting the glitches sorted out.

Delete with the confidence that emission problems will disappear and that Oz stands behind their product. Additionally be assured that their will not be an increase in the death rate of little babies or old ladies in your neighborhood.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

"Additionally be assured that their will not be an increase in the death rate of little babies or old ladies in your neighborhood." Moronic statement.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

sailurman said:


> "Additionally be assured that their will not be an increase in the death rate of little babies or old ladies in your neighborhood." Moronic statement.


Oh my gosh. I don't know if I should be offended or just laugh. Can't say "consider the source" or something of the sort because I don't know sailurman personally. So, think I will just laugh it off.

But, on a serious note with babies and old ladies aside, deleting does fix a plethora of problems and is well worth the expenditure. Oz is working on a delete for the Gen II diesel. That is good news, when my Cruze gives up the ghost one day I would like to get a diesel Equinox.

For those considering deleting I also recommend removing the DEF tank and replacing with a spare tire. I am glad I did.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Dieselfever said:


> For those considering deleting I also recommend removing the DEF tank and replacing with a spare tire. I am glad I did.


Without the DEF tank, will a full-size 215/55-17 spare fit or does it have to be a ‘donut’ spare?


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Without the DEF tank, will a full-size 215/55-17 spare fit or does it have to be a ‘donut’ spare?


Use the donut spare from the Buick Verano. It has the bolt pattern you need. I was able to buy an unused spare with all the associated tools off eBay for about $100.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

sailurman said:


> "Additionally be assured that their will not be an increase in the death rate of little babies or old ladies in your neighborhood." Moronic statement.


This guy just never quites. Do you only come to this site to stir the pot and not provide any useful information for people? I think there is a name for you......troll.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Deeezel said:


> This guy just never quites. Do you only come to this site to stir the pot and not provide any useful information for people? I think there is a name for you......troll.


Okay, so complain and get me banned if I am being a troll. Otherwise STFU! Have a wonderful day! :th_SmlyROFL::th_SmlyROFL::th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

@*Rivergoer*, here is a good deal on eBay. The peace of mind of having a spare is worth the labor to remove that useless def tank. Save the foam def tank cover and place it over the spare. The original floor fits back in place just like factory.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheel-16x4...Verano&hash=item5d7f5e3ef6:g:PIoAAOSwpQpbTfP3

With the Oz tune there will be no CELs when removing the def tank. The dash info screen will indicate that the def level is normal.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

The guys at OZ were nothing more than helpful with all my questions and concerns.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Dieselfever said:


> @*Rivergoer*, here is a good deal on eBay. The peace of mind of having a spare is worth the labor to remove that useless def tank. Save the foam def tank cover and place it over the spare. The original floor fits back in place just like factory.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheel-16x4...Verano&hash=item5d7f5e3ef6:g:PIoAAOSwpQpbTfP3
> 
> With the Oz tune there will be no CELs when removing the def tank. The dash info screen will indicate that the def level is normal.


Yep, thanks for the tip @Dieselfever 

I got a Verano donut spare from eBay the week I bought the car and I’ve been schlepping it around in the trunk ever since. Haven’t needed it yet (knock on wood) but definitely provides peace of mind driving the desert roads of Arizona. 

I was was just curious if DEF tank delete would make enough room for a full-size spare...apparently the answer is no. That’s fine, the Verano donut will continue to suffice. 

It’ll be nice to get some more trunk space after the ‘tune’.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

@rescueswimmer, did you do your time in H-3s or 60s?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Dieselfever said:


> @*rescueswimmer*, did you do your time in H-3s or 60s?


 65's


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

rescueswimmer said:


> 65's


The ole Dolphin. I was a Maintenance Officer on H-60s in Jax. Thought we may have crossed paths. Swimmers have my utmost praise and respect.

Enjoy that deleted Cruze, it will serve you well.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

sailurman said:


> Deeezel said:
> 
> 
> > This guy just never quites. Do you only come to this site to stir the pot and not provide any useful information for people? I think there is a name for you......troll.
> ...


It's easy to hide behind a keyboard grandpa. Everybody knows your angle on this site. Go find a tree to hug. Have an even more wonderful day. Haha.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

How are you guys getting the tank out without throwing any codes? Is it a simple disconnect of the wiring and pull the tank? I thought that would throw a code by just disconnecting it......hmm.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Deeezel said:


> How are you guys getting the tank out without throwing any codes? Is it a simple disconnect of the wiring and pull the tank? I thought that would throw a code by just disconnecting it......hmm.


I'm sure the flash pretty much makes the computer brain dead to emissions codes and disables the def tank as well, but don't " me" on the that.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Deeezel said:


> How are you guys getting the tank out without throwing any codes? Is it a simple disconnect of the wiring and pull the tank? I thought that would throw a code by just disconnecting it......hmm.


The Oz tune shuts off the def system and the tank just sits there for a ride. The tank is easily removed and the harnesses are easily disconnected and tucked away. No cels no problems and the DIC shows it is always working properly.

A Verano spare, jack, and jack tools sit neatly in the tanks place. The def tank protective cover fits over everything and the trunk floor goes back into place with no gaps or binding.

And, lets all just enjoy this thread and ignore the troll.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

All,
I am neither a tree-hugger nor a troll. However, I do have strong opinions about health issues that may be reduced by complying with emission control mandates that are in place around the world. And, I have no problem sharing my opinion by calling a turd a turd. I have a right to my opinion and the right to share that opinion (as do you). I gave over 20 years to this country to ensure that right stays strong:usa:. I do understand that the first Gen CTDs had emission issues because I purchased mine in 2015! I worked with GM and my local dealership who addressed each and every issue with no cost to me. I have now been issue free for thousands of miles. You buy a first gen (specialty) car and those are the risks.
By deleting your emission control devices you are directly affecting the quality of the air that close to 400 Million people in the country breath, INTENTIONALLY!!! So for the people who have deleted out of desperation, I get you and do have some empathy towards your dilemma. For those that have deleted just to achieve higher performance or have "a trouble free CTD", not so much (buy a Toyota). For those of you that bought a CTD with plans to perform a delete prior to purchasing it....:hellno: . You are intentionally and knowingly breaking the law. 

These are my opinions and I will continue to share them every time I see a post saying something MORONIC like "it's only one car", or "no children or old will will die because of this!" You know what you are doing is both wrong and illegal. If that makes me a TROLL, I'll sleep fine knowing the person that called me a TROLL is just an ignorant douche-bag:xxrotflmao:.

Oh, and by the way:

[h=1]Clean Air Act Vehicle and Engine Enforcement Case Resolutions[/h][FONT=&quot]Over half the pollutants in America's air come from "mobile sources" of air pollution. These mobile sources include cars, trucks, buses, motorcycles, recreational vehicles, scooters, off road construction equipment, marine engines, generators, and small engines and equipment. Mobile source pollutants include smog-forming volatile organic compounds and nitrogen oxides, various toxic air pollutants such as cancer-causing benzene, carbon monoxide, particulate matter or soot, and greenhouse gases. In addition to adverse effects on the environment, these pollutants are responsible for asthma, heart disease and other illnesses.
The Clean Air Act requires new engines and equipment sold or distributed in the United States to be certified to meet EPA-established emissions requirements to protect public health and the environment from air pollution. The Act and its implementing regulations also contain various requirements concerning testing, reporting, recordkeeping, warranty, labeling, tampering, defeat devices, and vehicle and engine maintenance and alterations. EPA enforces the vehicle and engine provisions of Title II of the Clean Air Act and regulations at 40 C. F. R. Parts 85, 86, 88 through 94, 600, and 1033 through 1068.
EPA may seek civil penalties or injunctive relief (including remediation of the violations and projects to offset excess emissions) for violations of the Act and regulations, and may bring cases in federal district court or through an administrative process. Enforcement actions include cases against a variety of parties, including manufacturers, importers, distributors, and consultants.
Violators are subject to civil penalties up to $45,268 per noncompliant vehicle or engine, $4,527 per tampering event or sale of defeat device, and $45,268 per day for reporting and recordkeeping violations. 42 U.S.C. § 7524; 40 C.F.R. § 19.4. The EPA often uses the Mobile Source Civil Penalty Policyto arrive at an appropriate civil penalty for vehicle and engine enforcement settlements. 


[/FONT]


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

I will post some pictures of my tank to spare conversion as soon as I can take some. The conversion is straightforward.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks. I thought I remember someone saying they were surprised that no codes were being thrown. I thought it was someone familiar with fleece.



Dieselfever said:


> I will post some pictures of my tank to spare conversion as soon as I can take some. The conversion is straightforward.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

sailurman said:


> All,
> I am neither a tree-hugger nor a troll. However, I do have strong opinions about health issues that may be reduced by complying with emission control mandates that are in place around the world. And, I have no problem sharing my opinion by calling a turd a turd. I have a right to my opinion and the right to share that opinion (as do you). I gave over 20 years to this country to ensure that right stays strong<img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/usa.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Usa" class="inlineimg" />. I do understand that the first Gen CTDs had emission issues because I purchased mine in 2015! I worked with GM and my local dealership who addressed each and every issue with no cost to me. I have now been issue free for thousands of miles. You buy a first gen (specialty) car and those are the risks.
> By deleting your emission control devices you are directly affecting the quality of the air that close to 400 Million people in the country breath, INTENTIONALLY!!! So for the people who have deleted out of desperation, I get you and do have some empathy towards your dilemma. For those that have deleted just to achieve higher performance or have "a trouble free CTD", not so much (buy a Toyota). For those of you that bought a CTD with plans to perform a delete prior to purchasing it....<img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/hellno.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Hellno" class="inlineimg" /> . You are intentionally and knowingly breaking the law.
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah.....tree hugger. Haha


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We had a discussion a while back and someone pointed out to me that the smaller particulates that result from modern diesel emissions systems have other, long term health issues, such as lung cancer. These particulates are the same magnitude of size as asbestos fibers.


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

Outside of health problems. Environmental concerns. I hope these mods on automotive series vehicles prove more reliable then on the Big engines I work on daily... I see probably 2-3 cracked heads monthly on the big 13-15l engines. After egr removed internal temps increase. Been seeing torched pistons on engines that are deleted as well. When an injector starts to fail temp increase high boost blows through pistions like it’s nothing.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Ignore list is your friend!


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

OEMs spends billions of dollars, years of engineering and testing then some punk thinks they know better and rewrite the software of a vehicle to work how they think it should work and claims I’ll be reliable. They sell it for a pretty penny and get rich. While the consumer thinks they are saving money because they don’t have to buy the odd sensor now and then. because the modules no longer looks and monitor these. But in the end these mods will reduce the life of these vehicles. Not to mention the life of the human race. 

Just be informed. I deal with these on a daily bases. Also deal with customers who want to reinstall the after treatment system because they are tired of 40k + In frame overhauls if these mods were proven reliable they would come with WARRENTY. 

I personally call scam on delete. Talking from experience 
no these cars will not cost that much but same similar issues are possible.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

OK, So I figured I would post an update 45 days into this. If your anti tune, we get it carry on and find a different thread. 

Well like before its been rock solid and I am pissed I did not do it sooner. We are not constantly getting around around 47-50 MPG on the hwy now were as before we would get round 42-44. We are not hyper milers She drives the car 100 miles a day through rush hour traffic at 70 mph, So if she doesn't hit to much traffic we get what you see here if she gets in the bumper to bumper stop and go 10-20 mph crap then her average drops down to 42-44 which is still way better than what we had before. 

I'll keep you posted if anything changes good or bad.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Jcote said:


> Outside of health problems. Environmental concerns. I hope these mods on automotive series vehicles prove more reliable then on the Big engines I work on daily... I see probably 2-3 cracked heads monthly on the big 13-15l engines. After egr removed internal temps increase. Been seeing torched pistons on engines that are deleted as well. When an injector starts to fail temp increase high boost blows through pistions like it’s nothing.


Correlation=/=Causation

Most deleted trucks are also running higher power tunes. The delete itself does nothing. EGR removal alone doesn't do that. And the injector can fail with stock ECM tuning and torch a piston. Been happening ever since the diesel was created, more so with the CR system seeing those are using solenoids and can get stuck open washing the cylinder or burning holes into the bowl. This can because by an incompetent tuner just upping the rail pressure past an unsafe point or the injector was on its way out when the truck was deleted.


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

I agree with you. On the tuner increasing power... although if egr is closed/ or deleted Boost pressures are high unchanged And fueling effeciently there are not inert gases to lower the combustion process increasing internal combustion temperatures causing pistons to melt. Heads to crack and anything that could be possible. But I have never seen a tuner lowering possible power outputs....
Which would be require or you’d have either high combustion temps or excessive fuel waste!!! 

No doubt these engines run better after deleted and lower upfront costs of repair but the life expectancy is greatly reduced... tunes would not sell if they claim to lower performance... so in the end are more damaging them good. 

I work with these issues daily


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

Also yes. An injector can stick and wash down cylinders torch pistons but very unlikely in a well maintained unit, because if continuously sticks open engine knows rail pressure is not holding and will shut down. Lower pressures and go into protection. Although if not stuck fully open and not closing quickly enough over fueling problems tend to get picked up in DPF or DOC as soot loading or face-plugging. If a confident tech works on these issues the failed injector will be picked up far before causes excessive damage... or washed down cylinders.


Tunes do not have the aftertreatment to show early signs of failure so they are more likely to have catosteocphic failure


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

There are plenty of instances that a tune could greatly reduce the lifespan of a motor but you paint with a broad brush with what you're describing. It does not apply to many people. There's always something that COULD go wrong but life is all about calculated risks.....I'll bet on a deleted CTD over a factory CTD in total lifetime cost and also if you factor what your time is worth shuttling it back and forth to dealer or doing repairs yourself.


----------



## dclonch1 (Oct 1, 2018)

I did the OZ tune, DPF delete/EGR delete and DEF tank removal a little over a month ago at ~60k miles. Picked the bundle up from eBay. LOVE the resulting power. It also cleared an emissions related CEL I had. A week later I installed a K&N cold air intake. Even more power and much less turbo lag.

My question is this: with the K&N intake I can REALLY hear the turbo spool up. Like really loud. I have checked all clamps and connections to ensure there are no leaks in the intake tubing. Does anyone else have a cold air intake on their CTD? If so is this sound normal?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

dclonch1 said:


> My question is this: with the K&N intake I can REALLY hear the turbo spool up. Like really loud. I have checked all clamps and connections to ensure there are no leaks in the intake tubing. Does anyone else have a cold air intake on their CTD? If so is this sound normal?


From comments on THIS thread, the CAI turbo sound seems to be normal/desired.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Just a heads up to everyone it looks like OZtuner took the pipe and egr kit off their site and Xtreme Diesel is showing them as discontinued. Noticed this when I was looking for the EGR kit. If you are looking to get one I would act quickly from the few sites that still have some stock.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Just a heads up to everyone it looks like OZtuner took the pipe and egr kit off their site and Xtreme Diesel is showing them as discontinued. Noticed this when I was looking for the EGR kit. If you are looking to get one I would act quickly from the few sites that still have some stock.


Interesting, the tuner is still offered for a thousand bucks but no other “parts”. 

So is this basically now a delete tune that renders the DPF, EGR and DEF components inactive but still in place?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Interesting, the tuner is still offered for a thousand bucks but no other “parts”.
> 
> So is this basically now a delete tune that renders the DPF, EGR and DEF components inactive but still in place?


Probably have to have your own downpipe made to even use it now but IDK for sure. 

Rudy's still offers them on Ebay

People might be dropping the DPF deletes because of legal ramifications.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> So is this basically now a delete tune that renders the DPF, EGR and DEF components inactive but still in place?


If the DPF (soot filter) is still in place, but the software no longer regenerates it, you'll see an enormous drop in power when it plugs.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I sent some emails, but I am surprised how fast it happened :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Taxman said:


> If the DPF (soot filter) is still in place, but the software no longer regenerates it, you'll see an enormous drop in power when it plugs.


Well, eventually it'll stop working entirely...100% backpressure, haha.

Wooo boy.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

sailurman said:


> I sent some emails, but I am surprised how fast it happened :th_SmlyROFL:


There's always one in the bunch....


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

KpaxFAQ said:


> sailurman said:
> 
> 
> > I sent some emails, but I am surprised how fast it happened <img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/th_SmlyROFL.gif" border="0" alt="" title="th_SmlyROFL" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Never mind the troll.....


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey, just having some fun. :tututtongue4:


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

It's almost too easy. the _deleters_ are SOOOO sensitive. Zero to Butt-hurt in one post. I just can't help myself. Call me a troll if you want, but if I evoke a response you're a sucker.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Now, now children...

I'm quite surprised they pulled it, to be honest. Easy enough to label something "off-road only" with a disclaimer and call it a day. Plenty of companies do that for catless downpipes or Y-pipes and it seems to be fine.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@sailurman I can use your expertise...please write one of your letters to my neighbor, maybe you can get him to shut his barking dog the h3ll up at 2:30 in the morning.


----------



## Smcm (Dec 5, 2018)

I deleted my cruzewith OZ tuner delete. Car runs like ****. No power and super rich. Traffic behind me backs off a 1/2 mile.hmmmmmmm wonder were to go from here.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

sailurman said:


> It's almost too easy. the _deleters_ are SOOOO sensitive. Zero to Butt-hurt in one post. I just can't help myself. Call me a troll if you want, but if I evoke a response you're a sucker.


It's exactly the opposite. You're the one who is so sensitive about people deleting. When I delete, I'll be sure to come by your house and idle for a few hours. ??


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Now, now children...
> 
> I'm quite surprised they pulled it, to be honest. Easy enough to label something "off-road only" with a disclaimer and call it a day. Plenty of companies do that for catless downpipes or Y-pipes and it seems to be fine.


Probably has more to do with supply and demand rather than legal ramifications or emails from retired First Class Petty Officers.

Break even analysis requires that you produce enough widgets to recover costs. Oz probably determined it was not profitable to produce another batch of pipes. The number of 14-15 CTDs is finite and I imagine that orders for tunes and pipes has dwindled.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's a good point. They'll probably still make one if someone asks, but at a price. 

Personally, I always thought they were slightly on the small size, due to the two 90-degree bends. It's not the most difficult pipe to make, so custom-fabbing up something a little larger shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## MiniMax (May 30, 2017)

Forgive me if this has already been done, but someone should put together a full how to on the swap with part number and pin it on this board. I am looking to do the same once my powertrain warranty runs out.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

MiniMax said:


> Forgive me if this has already been done, but someone should put together a full how to on the swap with part number and pin it on this board. I am looking to do the same once my powertrain warranty runs out.


Save this link for when you’re ready. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169...npipe-egr-delete-oz-tuning-flash-install.html


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MiniMax said:


> Forgive me if this has already been done, but someone should put together a full how to on the swap with part number and pin it on this board. I am looking to do the same once my powertrain warranty runs out.


several youtube videos as well


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

I was thinking to go this way till a friend told me about the letter he got from the Ministry of Environment for an mandatory inspection from someone who reported his license plate number for blowing excessive black out of the tailpipe. He had to remove the delete in his Duramax Silverado so he can have it inspected. The inspecting garage gave it a pass but told him they know changes were done to the truck but gave him a warning that he might be red flagged now and to watch out for the smog patrol and inspection blitz's the OPP and MTO do as they will seize the plates and tow the truck for missing emission components.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

TonyC said:


> I was thinking to go this way till a friend told me about the letter he got from the Ministry of Environment for an mandatory inspection from someone who reported his license plate number for blowing excessive black out of the tailpipe.


Running without a DPF and "rolling coal" are two separate, but potentially related, issues. 

No properly tuned diesel engine should be billowing black clouds. 
But some brodozer drivers seem to find it amusing to do that. 

If you go around telling people that you are running an emissions delete, eventually somebody is either going to be mad at you in general or upset that you're driving a 'dirty car', and they'll make an anonymous tip about you and you'll be under a sort of probation like your Duramax friend. 

If you perform any mods, gas or diesel, that might affect your ability to withstand scrutiny, don't brag about it, and especially don't post videos of your modified car on youtube.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Christ, people with 3.5L EcoBoost Ford trucks might want to stay away from that whiny little snitch there, given how much black smoke they are prone to blowing out at WOT. 

If the truck was rolling coal, then that's just stupid and they deserve to be reported, but if it's a quick poof while the tune catches up in one of those "weird spots" while it's cold, then that person truly is a little snitch who goes around reporting anything.


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

The only time he did it was cause he passed someone is all he can think of as he is normally light footed so not to blow black. But we have some pretty big whiners and complain about everything north of the border, now I know with cars we only have to worry about inspections from OPP when they are looking for mod cars when the Canadian Sport Compact Series is running in Cayuga.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok so I deleted my 14 CTD several months ago. I left the exhaust factory besides the Fleece downpipe. I dont want it loud... I drive 140 miles a day and I have no desire to listen to it for my daily commute. The fuel mileage driving to work improved 4-5 mpg (50-50 mix of interstate and side roads) but the mileage on the open road for long periods has went down. I drove from VA to MI and averaged 55mpg and hit 60.3 once during the trip pre delete when the car was fairly new. We took the car from VA to LA a couple months ago with around 175k miles on the car and only (lol) got 42 mpg best on the whole trip. Any thoughts of why? I'm thinking about contacting oz tuner and seeing what their thoughts are. I know the tune turns off the egr valve but I have not installed the EGR delete yet. That would isolate any egr issues. Any input appreciated. Thanks and have a blessed day!


----------



## Rebob0510 (Jun 16, 2019)

Just finished the delete on my 14 cruze yesterday, Had 120k on the clock and got the "service exhaust fluid system" error saying my speed was going to be limited in 90 miles and got to work and ordered the delete. I did the EGR delete at the same time, Was a decent project but i got it done in about 6 hours working after work a few hours for a couple days. Throttle response is very noticeable now and the torque improvement at 2500 rpm is also very noticeable. I drive about 75 miles per day to and from work and by no means drive easy and run 75mph and so far fuel economy seems slightly better. Just filled up today and will do a actual reading. The exhaust note is about the same at idle but you can hear its a little louder when you are on the throttle. I am glad i finally got around to deleting my car


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

electrozap_29 said:


> Ok so I deleted my 14 CTD several months ago. I left the exhaust factory besides the Fleece downpipe. I dont want it loud... I drive 140 miles a day and I have no desire to listen to it for my daily commute. The fuel mileage driving to work improved 4-5 mpg (50-50 mix of interstate and side roads) but the mileage on the open road for long periods has went down. I drove from VA to MI and averaged 55mpg and hit 60.3 once during the trip pre delete when the car was fairly new. We took the car from VA to LA a couple months ago with around 175k miles on the car and only (lol) got 42 mpg best on the whole trip. Any thoughts of why? I'm thinking about contacting oz tuner and seeing what their thoughts are. I know the tune turns off the egr valve but I have not installed the EGR delete yet. That would isolate any egr issues. Any input appreciated. Thanks and have a blessed day!


i have OZ delete

with OZ delete, you unplug the wiring from egr and the throttle body....so they dont work, at all...

is that the same with the fleece? i gotta think so...but not sure, pls advise


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rebob0510 said:


> Just finished the delete on my 14 cruze yesterday, Had 120k on the clock and got the "service exhaust fluid system" error saying my speed was going to be limited in 90 miles and got to work and ordered the delete. I did the EGR delete at the same time, Was a decent project but i got it done in about 6 hours working after work a few hours for a couple days. Throttle response is very noticeable now and the torque improvement at 2500 rpm is also very noticeable. I drive about 75 miles per day to and from work and by no means drive easy and run 75mph and so far fuel economy seems slightly better. Just filled up today and will do a actual reading. The exhaust note is about the same at idle but you can hear its a little louder when you are on the throttle. I am glad i finally got around to deleting my car


it just makes the car better.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

boraz said:


> it just makes the car better.


Can I Double-Like that comment? 

After 20k miles, no regrets. Avg MPG jumped from 45 to 50, WAY better driving experience, spare tire under trunk floor and no more DEF or CELs. 

Thank you OZ (and all the contributors here at CT).


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes oz tuner is Fleeces tuning division as I understand. And yes the throttle body, EGR and the egr temp sensor are unplugged.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just something to study on. Yes the Fleece/Oz tuner tuning turns off the EGR valve. Heck you unplug the EGR valve and the nearest EGR temp sensor altogether. However I always wondered what happens if the EGR valve gets open somehow or blown open from exhaust drive pressure? So I finally decided to put the EGR delete on. This is what the EGR pipe looks like where it goes into the intake. Not something I want in there on a deleted engine. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Rebob0510 (Jun 16, 2019)

Quick Question, Now that I have my cruze deleted is there any use for the EFI Live handheld that the tune comes with? I played it a little and seen that it can scan and run data logs but what else will it do besides that?


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Rebob0510 said:


> Quick Question, Now that I have my cruze deleted is there any use for the EFI Live handheld that the tune comes with? I played it a little and seen that it can scan and run data logs but what else will it do besides that?


I had mine flashed with the custom tune by a local diesel shop. Saved me a little on the package. He told me after you put the program in the tuner is useless. It does not give you the ability to return to stock.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

So it looks like the down pipe and delete tunes are no longer available??? I can’t find them anymore.


----------



## Sleepersti (Oct 3, 2019)

Trying to delete my car but can’t find anyone that sells it anymore. Anyone have a file of know of someone that still makes a tuner to delete everything?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Sleepersti said:


> Trying to delete my car but can’t find anyone that sells it anymore. Anyone have a file of know of someone that still makes a tuner to delete everything?


That's what I was saying 3 weeks ago, and all I got was some douche above making a smart ass comment about how I'm enept at using a search engine. THE PARTS ARE GONE, smart guy.

The vendors like Dales and PDP who were selling the hard parts for the kits removed the listing because PPEI is chicken$hit.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I hear they still have them, you just need to make a call, instead of ordering online.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Chevy Cruze 2.0L OZ Tuner EFILive AutoCal w/ Custom ECM Tuning


14-15 Chevy Cruze 2.0L OZ Tuner EFILive AutoCal w/ Custom ECM Tuning part number: OZ-AC-CRZ-LUZ.




puredieselpower.com





These guys helped me.


----------



## Sleepersti (Oct 3, 2019)

I called Dale's and PPEI and neither place had them. PPEI offered emissions compliant tuning.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I got my stuff from PDP on July 28, 2019


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

2014-2015 Cruze Diezel Downpipe - Engine Parts - Cruze Diesel - Duramax


2014-2015 Cruze Diezel Downpipe




www.calvinsonline.com









OZ Tuner Chevy Cruze "Special Edition" Custom ECM tuning Autocal - Tuners & Programmers - Cruze Diesel - Duramax


<p>Allow your Cruze to shed some extra weight and make some unrestricted power utilizing this tune and other hard parts. </p> <p> </p> <p>"Features and Benefits:</p> <p>- Increased Throttle Response<br />- Smooth Driving Characteristics<br />




www.calvinsonline.com


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Probably should hurry up and order if y'all want one.


----------



## Sleepersti (Oct 3, 2019)

I ordered my stuff through Calvins, great to deal with. I ordered two down pipes by mistake, long story.
If anyone is in the market let me know!!


----------



## Rebob0510 (Jun 16, 2019)

Im glad I did my delete a few months ago, Best thing I did to my car


----------



## Sleepersti (Oct 3, 2019)

Still have a down pipe if anyone needs one!!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

*RPM Act Is Reintroduced In The US Senate*
SEMA President & CEO Chris Kersting recently praised U.S. Senators Richard Burr (R-NC) and Joe Manchin (D-WV) along with 24 original cosponsors for reintroducing S. 2602, the Recognizing the Protection of Motorsports Act of 2019 (RPM Act). This bipartisan bill protects Americans’ right to convert street vehicles into dedicated racecars and the motorsports parts industry’s right to sell products that enable racers to compete.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

<Moderator>

I just cleaned up this thread. Consider this a warning - keep the discussion civil. In other words, no name calling.

Sorry about the time it took but the new reported posts systems is awful. I had to search for the thread.

</Moderator>


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

There was name calling?

****, I missed it! ?


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

rescueswimmer said:


> I did the DPF/EGR delete and OZ 30HP tune, and leaving the DEF tank should a need to go back to DPF for some reason.
> 
> Just wanted to pass along a quick update. I added some helpful info to the thread. With that being said this is the wifes Daily driver 100 round trip miles to work mostly highway. With that being said we finished our first week with the tune. Her best ever in the last 115K miles of round trip commutes for 5 day period has been 44.1 MPG. This week post tune she posted a 49.4 mpg hand calculated at the pump. The little 25 50 500 meters all set new records by 4-8 MPG. this week too.
> 
> ...





Gator said:


> View attachment 284175


Did you remove the SCR converter? It's the one downstream the engine under the floor pan of the car? My delete helped my mileage some but not like yours. My SCR converter is still on the car. I thought that may be the difference...


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I did not remove the SCR filter, but I did do this in the summer. My winter mileage is about 43 MPG now and in the summer I run about 47-48. but we are like 95% hwy mileage each tank.


----------



## Jamine (Feb 6, 2018)

electrozap_29 said:


> Just something to study on. Yes the Fleece/Oz tuner tuning turns off the EGR valve. Heck you unplug the EGR valve and the nearest EGR temp sensor altogether. However I always wondered what happens if the EGR valve gets open somehow or blown open from exhaust drive pressure? So I finally decided to put the EGR delete on. This is what the EGR pipe looks like where it goes into the intake. Not something I want in there on a deleted engine. Just some food for thought.


A comment on OZ egr. I tuned and deleted my 14 w/ OZ software. I bought the EGR delete plate, but did not install it right away after the DPF delete and tune. I soon realized that they had turned the EGR valve off in a partly open position, resulting in a lot of soot reentering the engine and a huge lack of power below 2000 rpm. Delete plate installed, and the car runs like a charm.


----------



## Jamine (Feb 6, 2018)

Sleepersti said:


> Trying to delete my car but can’t find anyone that sells it anymore. Anyone have a file of know of someone that still makes a tuner to delete everything?


OZ Tuner made me a tune. The downpipe was on backorder and not available, so I pulled out my DPF, split it open, and gutted it. I never heard of anyone doing it before, but it was easy. My DPF was basically plugged anyhow, so I wasn't worried about destroying it. The other advantage is that it's now impossible to tell that my car is deleted-- all emissions parts are intact.
-14 Cruze diesel


----------



## saltplain (Dec 13, 2019)

Sleepersti said:


> Still have a down pipe if anyone needs one!!


Do you still have the down pipe?


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

Jamine said:


> OZ Tuner made me a tune. The downpipe was on backorder and not available, so I pulled out my DPF, split it open, and gutted it. I never heard of anyone doing it before, but it was easy. My DPF was basically plugged anyhow, so I wasn't worried about destroying it. The other advantage is that it's now impossible to tell that my car is deleted-- all emissions parts are intact.
> -14 Cruze diesel


They made you a tune with emissions deleted? I've been looking but no one has offered it yet. Where did you order it through?



saltplain said:


> Do you still have the down pipe?


He doesn't, I already asked.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

Smcm said:


> I deleted my cruzewith OZ tuner delete. Car runs like ****. No power and super rich. Traffic behind me backs off a 1/2 mile.hmmmmmmm wonder were to go from here.


Sell it to me


Sleepersti said:


> Still have a down pipe if anyone needs one!!


PM me...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> Sell it to me
> 
> PM me...


the tunes are tied to the cars vin, wont work in your car


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

boraz said:


> the tunes are tied to the cars vin, wont work in your car


I was thinking about the hardware. I should have clarified.


----------



## ArmyWrencher (Aug 4, 2020)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I did not install the plate to block the EGR as it shuts itself and is unnecessary by all accounts. By bypass tube are you talking about the down pipe? Yes I bought that. Drops right in. I don't know what a mechanic sees if they plug in and frankly I don't care. I put mine on my car about 18 months ago. My powertrain ran out last month. I only have 54,000 miles now.
> 
> When you're the only person offering a product or service, customer service isn't a necessity. Take it or leave it.


Where did you buy the parts from or kit from?


----------



## Gabefoster (Sep 24, 2020)

Sleepersti said:


> I ordered my stuff through Calvins, great to deal with. I ordered two down pipes by mistake, long story.
> If anyone is in the market let me know!!


I need it! I doubt you still have it but... do u have stock dpf filter on hand?


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

LiveTrash said:


> It's not just about the air pollutants with unfiltered diesel engines, it's the particulates that fall to the ground and get in the water supply.


I just wonder if the diesel-powered freight trains we've used for decades have DPFs or any type of emissions components?


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

boraz said:


> 2014-2015 Cruze Diezel Downpipe - Engine Parts - Cruze Diesel - Duramax
> 
> 
> 2014-2015 Cruze Diezel Downpipe
> ...


Looks like those two links are bad. www.calvinsonline.com "cannot be reached." I googled the website and Calvin's Online came up as permanently closed, but the number still works (Diesel Resellers or Diesel Supplies, LLC). I just called before business hours. I am calling back in about 30 minutes being the company is in the Central time zone...9-5. Diesel Supplies, LLC, shows to be at the same address as Calvin's online and shows a toll-free number 844.930.9000. I called but no one answered. I did not leave a message. Calling back after 9A.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

boraz said:


> 2014-2015 Cruze Diezel Downpipe - Engine Parts - Cruze Diesel - Duramax
> 
> 
> 2014-2015 Cruze Diezel Downpipe
> ...





boraz said:


> 2014-2015 Cruze Diezel Downpipe - Engine Parts - Cruze Diesel - Duramax
> 
> 
> 2014-2015 Cruze Diezel Downpipe
> ...


Ok, I called the number listed for Calvinsonline.com, and I was advised that Diesel Resellers purchased the company in 2017/2018. He person with whom I spoke stated that Calvins did sell the DPF Deletion Kits, but his company does not. Nor, does his company sell parts for diesel-powered passenger cars, like the Cruze, Jetta, Golf, MB and BMW. They only sell parts for trucks 3/4 ton and bigger, like 18-wheelers.

****.


----------

